# TwinCAT stürzt ab sobald TwinCAT System gestartet wird



## HK09 (22 September 2010)

Moin,

ich habe mir die TwinCAT Demoversion runtergeladen und wollte mal ein kleine Programm schreiben die virtuelle SPS starten und dann es ausprobieren. Das Problem ist sobald ich das "System" starte hängt sich mein Rechner auf. Woran lieg es. CPU: COre2dou 2x2ghz, 2 gig ram, win7)


----------



## Cerberus (23 September 2010)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber kann TwinCAT mit Win7?? Ich glaube nicht oder?


----------



## bonatus (23 September 2010)

TwinCat und Win7 geht schon mit 32 Bit, nur wird 64 Bit zur Zeit nicht unterstützt, egal welches Bestriebssystem.


----------

